# Childs Road Bike 24" wheels



## gary r (5 Jul 2010)

Looking for a good quality childs road bike for my 9yr old son.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (5 Jul 2010)

Flat bar or drops? Have you seen the Subway 24 I'm selling in the For Sale section?


----------



## gary r (5 Jul 2010)

Drop bar road bike,but you have got me thinking now as he has out grown his Islabike The Carrerra would make an ideal upgrade , as a road bike (if i find one) is not the best for scooting round with your mates.............let me work out the finances and have a think about it.................decisions decisions


----------



## Catherine (14 Jul 2010)

gary r said:


> Looking for a good quality childs road bike for my 9yr old son.



I am selling my sons Giant TCR Performance racing bike which has a 17" frame, wheel size 24*1, Shimano gears 18speed, drop handle bars,toe clips. He had it when he was 10 but grew out of it by 11, used it for a 1 week holiday and is in perfect condition. They dont make them anymore which is a shame - he had loads of interest in France when he rode it!
I am ging to sell it on ebay and would like to get £300.
Let me know if you are interested
CAtherine


----------



## geggy (22 Jul 2010)

Catherine said:


> I am selling my sons Giant TCR Performance racing bike which has a 17" frame, wheel size 24*1, Shimano gears 18speed, drop handle bars,toe clips. He had it when he was 10 but grew out of it by 11, used it for a 1 week holiday and is in perfect condition. They dont make them anymore which is a shame - he had loads of interest in France when he rode it!
> I am ging to sell it on ebay and would like to get £300.
> Let me know if you are interested
> CAtherine


----------



## geggy (22 Jul 2010)

hi, im after a bike for my son, where about are you, thanks, greg


----------

